# Hello from India



## hibhardwaj (Jan 3, 2019)

Hello Everyone, 
My name is Himanshu and I am from India. I have been playing as a keyboardist with various bands and toured a bit in India. That experience made me interested in composing and thus I enrolled myself with Berklee’s Online degree program and currently I am majoring in Music for Film, Television and Video Game. I compose with Logic and have Finale and Dorico as my notation writing software. From the library stand point, I use EW Composer cloud, Cinamatic Strings Series- Ensemble and Solo and NI Komplete 11 Ultimate. Even though I have decent libraries, I need to put them to good use. But for now here is my soundcloud: soundcloud. com/neurons 

I am here to learn from the community as well as help wherever I can. 

Cheers,
~Himanshu


----------



## tav.one (Jan 5, 2019)

Welcome Himanshu


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 6, 2019)

Welcome to the community!
Greetings from Germany.


----------



## LamaRose (Jan 6, 2019)

Welcome, Himanshu... are you a fan:


----------



## hibhardwaj (Jan 6, 2019)

tav.one said:


> Welcome Himanshu


Thanks Tav One!


----------



## hibhardwaj (Jan 6, 2019)

Meetyhtan said:


> Welcome to the community!
> Greetings from Germany.


Thanks Meetyhtan!


----------



## hibhardwaj (Jan 6, 2019)

LamaRose said:


> Welcome, Himanshu... are you a fan:



To be honest I am listenting to this for the first time. But I know the guy-Illaiyaraja- he trained A R Rehman, an Oscar winning composer.


----------



## Eglue (Jan 6, 2019)

hibhardwaj said:


> Hello Everyone,
> My name is Himanshu and I am from India. I have been playing as a keyboardist with various bands and toured a bit in India. That experience made me interested in composing and thus I enrolled myself with Berklee’s Online degree program and currently I am majoring in Music for Film, Television and Video Game. I compose with Logic and have Finale and Dorico as my notation writing software. From the library stand point, I use EW Composer cloud, Cinamatic Strings Series- Ensemble and Solo and NI Komplete 11 Ultimate. Even though I have decent libraries, I need to put them to good use. But for now here is my soundcloud: soundcloud. com/neurons
> 
> I am here to learn from the community as well as help wherever I can.
> ...




Welcome aboard, Himanshu


----------



## AMAROK13 (Jan 6, 2019)

Welcome Himanshu


----------



## Wall Art Music (Jan 6, 2019)

Welcome. You'll find lots of good information here.


----------

